

Ask HN: Best PHP hosting provider? - cme

I have a small app that is built in PHP. Just wondering who you all would recommend for a hosting provider? We aren't big (yet) but, would like a solution that could scale with the business.<p>Thanks!
======
johng
PHP hosting when you aren't big is pretty simple.

For small sites, GoDaddy hosting works fine if you are looking to save money.

For "small-ish" sites, I use media temple.

For small to medium sites where I want more control, I use linnode.

For large sites, I use Softlayer.

~~~
3dFlatLander
I recently discovered 100tb.com, which runs servers on the softlayer network
with.. well, 100tb of bandwidth a month. Pretty good deal if you need to move
a lot of data.

For shared hosting, I like to work with a smaller company called hawkhost (no
affiliation). They have pretty good offerings for shared hosting, and I've
experience no downtime thus far.

------
skowmunk
I have been using hostmonster.com

For a small PHP app, they did be great. They have awesome customer support,
very friendly, helpful and have been able to take care of my requirements and
questions everytime.

Their main(and the only one in my perspective) drawback is they do not provide
dedicated servers.

In case you do decide to go for them, do know that you can get one domain free
if you take even their basic hosting package.

Btw, they have unlimited dbs/tables, unlimited domain hostings on a single
account (but only one https per account) also.

------
nfriedly
Just about any hosting company should be able to get PHP right.

I use <http://prgmr.com> for my main site and <http://dreamhost.com> for the
rest of my sites. Prgmr is great if you don't mind configuring your own
server, DH is great if you do.

(I have the Prgmr account mostly so I can play with node.js, even though my
main site is in PHP.)

If you want to go with DreamHost, contact me and I can get you a discount
code.

------
Travis
Agreed with johng.

Further, don't think about scaling yet. Seriously. You should be able to scale
to thousands of users without much thought, if you're using a reasonable
shared provider.

------
cme
Thanks for the help, they all look like great providers. Its going to come
down to customer service (as it always does).

